# Doesn't Taylor Swift look like Napoleon Dynamite?



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

meow


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

I mean.... I kinda see it


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

She does! I never saw it until now, lol.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh my god i can not stop laughing or unsee that now


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

flyingMint said:


> I mean.... I kinda see it


I would have said no but yeah I guess she looks like his sister or something more so the actor though when he's not in character:


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

I can see it for sure. I'm not a Swifty or anything but I like a few of her songs. I'll never look at her the same now lmao. Thanks OP. 'Preciate that.


----------



## NCL (Jun 9, 2013)

A big part of it is that neither seem to be able to shut their mouths. In all pics with lips apart :O


----------



## danohman (Jun 27, 2013)

So f**** what mate, they're both attractive.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

I've never seen the movie, but they look alike.  I think she looks like Courtney Love with the new hairstyle.


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

heh he heh


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

danohman said:


> So f**** what mate, they're both attractive.


Then you must have some verrrryyy low standards....mate.


----------



## Terranaut (Jul 11, 2013)

lilyamongthorns said:


> She does! I never saw it until now, lol.


Haha. I thought it was a total joke, but holy smokes, there is something to it.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

lol... I'd say.. no.. not really


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

Taylor swift >would 
Napoleon Dynamite > hellll no….even if he shared his tot’s

On a serious note I think it’s just the teeth/mouth similarity.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

I 've never seen any resembelance.


----------



## danohman (Jun 27, 2013)

Farideh said:


> Then you must have some verrrryyy low standards....mate.


I'm replying to you so I guess you're right


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

:clap


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

Yeah, except she's less attractive


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

She looks like dynamite alright:









But yeah, she kinda does.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Lol they kinda do. Wow that's kinda...kinda weird actually.


----------

